# Does drywall tape need to be completely covered?



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

It needs to be covered or it will show thru the paint.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

Guess I'll start throwing it on there a little thicker, then.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi Joey.
The real problem was too much mud under the tape to start with. Once you bed a length of tape into some mud you need to drag your knife from center out to both ends, tipping the blade left and right to help excess mud escape. In addition to forcing out extra mud you are forcing that mud into the paper tape and that is what you want.

Once it dries your tape will be as deep as possible allowing you to cover it without feathering to the extreme to each side. 

Bud


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm usually using mesh tape unless the repair is particularly big, or if that area is subject to forces (like someone bumping into it). So it's good and flat to the wall. I think I'm just pressing a little too hard when smoothing out the mud, so inevitably the tape shows a bit.

I feel like when using paper tape I'm still doing alright... It's usually a little more rough then using mesh, but I'm getting the hang of it. I'm still working on getting a good, smooth coat to go on top of that, and I eventually reveal the tape from screwing around with it too much.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Use a 2' or 4' level as a straight edge and place it over your tape seam to see how high it is. I' not a pro but as a general contractor I have still hung hundreds of sheets of drywall. I don't use mesh tape but suspect the same issue applies, too much mud at the start. Also, I only sand after final coat and just lightly to catch any small bumps, never to grind down mud to be level.

Note, if you proceed to add more mud over that bare tape you will need to feather it out to both sides. When I need a wider feather I often choose to apply a 6' path on each side to give me a wider base. When dry I come back and add a middle path over the seam. Remember I said I'm not a pro, but it gives me less area to manage and helps keep things smooth.

Best,
Bud


----------

